# Missing Pigeon



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Hopefully the Pic of my pet rock dove pigeons, Mo and Jo is accessible. Mo is the (quiet, docile) dark one. They are siblings, hand raised and only about 2 1/2 months old right now. They usually hang out outside together during the day and come back inside every evening for dinner but yesterday they both took off into the neighborhood (a small kansas town) and only Jo the grey returned. I am worried because they have always stayed together. Are they old enough that they could want to split or seek a mate? Seems young to me but they grey one, Jo was cooing at ME the other day.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm curious to know the earliest that two pigeons can become mated pairs? I only have two pigeons (siblings 2 1/2 mos old) Were they a mated pair since they have preened and been together since birth? If they were a mated pair by this behavior and not having been familiar with any other pigeons in the neighborhood, shouldn't they more likely still be together? Mo is still missing, now Jo is all alone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they mature at about 4 to 6 months of age. so the two have time to figure out what sex they are. 

Because they are let out and come and go like a feral pigeon, there are risks. predators and of course dove hunting season. pigeons are not a protected species and can be shot all year, but this time of year more people are out dove hunting. 

It is impossible to know what happened. only guesses. he could still be checking out longer distances, but pigeons usually don't miss a too many feedings.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

There is an old abandoned building 4 blocks away and there lives a community of feral pigeons. There are quite a few pigeons there that resemble my Mo. I can only hope, if it's even likely possible, that Mo took up living there.


----------

